# When do you take your pup swimming?



## CooperS7777 (May 2, 2012)

As the title says, when did everyone first take their pups swimming?

We live on a large lake and our 9 week old pup has already experienced both our dock and our boat. I'm wondering if there is a point which is too early or if we should just let him decide when the time is right?

Obviously I won't send him out on his own, but if I'm in the water and he decides he wants to come, is it ok?


Thanks!

Coop


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Introduce him to the lake as soon as possible. Best to keep him in the shallows for now though so he can easily return to shore should he get tired or freaked out.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I took Saber to the river to explore on her own at barely 4 months old. When it was warm enough I got her a kiddie pool to play in in the backyard. At 7 months I started her dock diving and the rest is history


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

The kids put Sarge in our pool at 8 weeks. He did great and loves the water. He is 3.5 months now.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mine is dock diving a few times in a row per session as he is only 6 months old.
He is crazy about the water and swam at 4 months old after he jumped after a dock dog. It didn't face him at all. Swimming is hard exercise so you have to limit it when they are still growing. But playing in the water without swimming can not hurt them I would think.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My last GSD was introduced to the river as soon as I brought him home at 8 weeks, and it only took a few visits before he decided to follow me out and started swimming. By 10 weeks he was a pro, lol. My current puppy (9 mos.) has been walking in the water ever since March, but only learned to swim in June. He's now dock diving - he loves the water! But sometimes he does "The Claw" (enter _Jaws _theme here) where he'll swim up to you and try to climb onto you. I've almost got him over this really annoying and possibly dangerous bad habit. I wish I could have got him swimming at a younger age (frozen water, lol) because "The Claw", I think, is inevitable when they're beginners.


----------

